# Mask Facts Documentary will Shock You!



## comput3rus3r (Jul 30, 2020)

You can't deny the facts.


----------



## Seliph (Jul 30, 2020)

I wear a mask for 4 hours straight every time I work. My lungs have shrunk by 69%. My doctor recently diagnosed me with something he calls Super Asthma, which is like regular asthma but super bad. He said the only cure is a monthly prescription of Sildenafil that costs upwards of 420 dollars, I will have to take this every day for the rest of my life, my job hardly pays over minimum wage so it will be very hard to pay for this.

Wearing a mask has ruined my life. I will never wear it again.


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jul 30, 2020)

Seliph said:


> I wear a mask for 4 hours straight every time I work. My lungs have shrunk by 69%. My doctor recently diagnosed me with something he calls Super Asthma, which is like regular asthma but super bad. He said the only cure is a monthly prescription of Sildenafil that costs upwards of 420 dollars, I will have to take this every day for the rest of my life, my job hardly pays over minimum wage so it will be very hard to pay for this.
> 
> Wearing a mask has ruined my life. I will never wear it again.



Huh this is super interesting! Your lung capacity actually expands when you do breathing exercises so I would think the same thing would happen with masks (actually, there are special training masks for athletes that purposefully make it more difficult to breathe for the purpose of strength your lungs).

Do you think it could be because you had a pre-existing health condition? Either way that sucks, I'm sorry it happened to you

E D I T: god i'm dumb, I see now this was a joke

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



comput3rus3r said:


> You can't deny the facts.




man i live for conspiracy videos like this


----------



## omgcat (Jul 30, 2020)

Seliph said:


> I wear a mask for 4 hours straight every time I work. My lungs have shrunk by 69%. My doctor recently diagnosed me with something he calls Super Asthma, which is like regular asthma but super bad. He said the only cure is a monthly prescription of Sildenafil that costs upwards of 420 dollars, I will have to take this every day for the rest of my life, my job hardly pays over minimum wage so it will be very hard to pay for this.
> 
> Wearing a mask has ruined my life. I will never wear it again.



what dose of Sildenafil? that drug is pretty cheap generic.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 30, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> Do you think it could be because you had a pre-existing health condition? Either way that sucks, I'm sorry it happened to you





omgcat said:


> what dose of Sildenafil? that drug is pretty cheap generic.


"69%," "$420," "Super Asthma."

Woosh.


----------



## omgcat (Jul 30, 2020)

Xzi said:


> "69%," "$420."
> 
> Woosh.



sildenafil is commonly prescribed for COPD, pulmonary hypertension, and in certain cases severe asthma. It helps by opening the blood vessels. probably a bamboozle but wanted to help out someone who seems to be paying a 200+% markup on medication.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 30, 2020)

omgcat said:


> probably a bamboozle


_Probably_ he says.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 30, 2020)

Marilyn Manson removed his ribs so that he can suck his own dick.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 30, 2020)

Aliens built the pyramids to store demon sperm.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 30, 2020)

Elites marry their horses, dress up like werewolves and sacrifice their children on a bloody alter.


----------



## morvoran (Jul 30, 2020)

Wearing masks has been known to cause severe bouts of TDS in a small number of people.  It mainly affects those that live in close quarters with a lot of people or those that live in coastal areas.  Worse yet, TDS patients have been known to suffer from tinyPP disease which is only increased through breathing in large amounts of their own smugness while wearing masks..


----------



## SG854 (Jul 30, 2020)

morvoran said:


> Wearing masks has been known to cause severe bouts of TDS in a small number of people.  It mainly affects those that live in close quarters with a lot of people or those that live in coastal areas.  Worse yet, TDS patients have been known to suffer from tinyPP disease which is only increased through breathing in large amounts of their own smugness while wearing masks..


You don't wear a mask anywhere? Everywhere I go a mask is required. Grocery stores, my job, ordering at a drive through. They refuse service if you don't wear a mask.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 30, 2020)

SG854 said:


> You don't wear a mask anywhere? Everywhere I go a mask is required. Grocery stores, my job, ordering at a drive through. They refuse service if you don't wear a mask.


Morvoran seems like a classic example of a Karen.  Probably physically attacks retail employees that offer him a free mask.  Screams racist slurs on his way out the door.


----------



## morvoran (Jul 30, 2020)

SG854 said:


> You don't wear a mask anywhere? Everywhere I go a mask is required. Grocery stores, my job, ordering at a drive through. They refuse service if you don't wear a mask.



I only travel between my home and my weekend cabin.  I get my groceries delivered, so I haven't had to go anywhere that requires those communist face coverings.  I'm not taking any chances and end up catching that TPP disease.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Morvoran seems like a classic example of a Karen.  Probably physically attacks retail employees that offer him a free mask.  Screams racist slurs on his way out the door.


You didn't see me in the news?


Also, I didn't slip in that video.  That was a secret power move of my own version of Tae Kwan Do


----------



## SG854 (Jul 30, 2020)

morvoran said:


> I only travel between my home and my weekend cabin.  I get my groceries delivered, so I haven't had to go anywhere that requires those communist face coverings.  I'm not taking any chances and end up catching that TPP disease.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Look at you practicing social distancing and getting your groceries delivered, never stepping in at a physical store. You are an inspiration to all social distancers out there.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 30, 2020)

morvoran said:


> You didn't see me in the news?



Yeah I shoulda guessed Florida man too.  Missed some easy points there.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> actually, there are special training masks for athletes that purposefully make it more difficult to breathe for the purpose of strength your lungs


i hate myself for doing this, but is that a jojo reference?


----------



## morvoran (Jul 30, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Look at you practicing social distancing


That video is why I get my groceries delivered now.



Xzi said:


> Yeah I shoulda guessed Florida man too. Missed some easy points there.


  Florida is the right wing San Francisco.  Except they don't suffer from severe TinyPP disease in Florida.


----------



## MeAndHax (Jul 30, 2020)

Seliph said:


> I wear a mask for 4 hours straight every time I work. My lungs have shrunk by 69%. My doctor recently diagnosed me with something he calls Super Asthma, which is like regular asthma but super bad. He said the only cure is a monthly prescription of Sildenafil that costs upwards of 420 dollars, I will have to take this every day for the rest of my life, my job hardly pays over minimum wage so it will be very hard to pay for this.
> 
> Wearing a mask has ruined my life. I will never wear it again.


*Fake News *


----------



## SG854 (Jul 30, 2020)

morvoran said:


> That video is why I get my groceries delivered now.
> 
> Florida is the right wing San Francisco.  Except they don't suffer from severe TinyPP disease in Florida.


Maybe everyone should watch that video then if it means less people going to a physical store even if its for a conspiracy reason. Lessens chance of virus spreading with people being in close quarters. A conspiracy that saves lives.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 30, 2020)

nanomachines, son


----------



## Seliph (Jul 31, 2020)

omgcat said:


> what dose of Sildenafil? that drug is pretty cheap generic.


Very LARGE dosage

Idk I just said Sildenafil because Google told me that's the generic name for Viagra


----------



## SG854 (Jul 31, 2020)

CallmeBerto said:


> nanomachines, son


pornmachines


----------



## notimp (Jul 31, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Elites marry their horses, dress up like werewolves and sacrifice their children on a bloody alter.


No, they use effigies for that, watch the documentary. 

edit: https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...go-to-misbehave/2011/06/15/AGPV1sVH_blog.html

edit2: Seems to be related: h**ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8oyS_LS920


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 31, 2020)

Seliph said:


> Very LARGE dosage
> 
> Idk I just said Sildenafil because Google told me that's the generic name for Viagra



If it works on your dick...it might work on your lungs. If anything you will just die with a bigger dick. That's some 42069 IQ play right there.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2020)

Why am I not shocked that the same guy who believes in other easily debunked conspiracies believes in this easily debunked conspiracy?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 22, 2020)

The video has been taken down because it’s not accurate at all. Wear a mask or don’t and stay home. Why is this so hard.


----------

